# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  برنامه تعمیر فایل های mdf

## javad_r_85

سلام

کسی برنامه ای نداره واسه تعمیر فایل اس کیو ال .هر چی برنامه دانلود کردم پولی بودن برنامه ای که کار ما را راه بندازه گیر می اد؟؟؟/

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
نرم افزار رایگان در این زمینه نیست و اکثرا باید هزینه آن پرداخت شود.
ولی راههایی برای تعمیر فایل MDF نیز وجود دارد. در سایت چند مورد صحبت شده است. اگر از نسخه 2008 استفاده می کنید در مورد Emergency Mode جستجو کنید.

----------

